
Will Elizabeth Warren’s Stance Against “Junk Science” Matter to Voters? - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/will-elizabeth-warrens-stance-against-junk-science-matter-to-voters/
======
schwartzworld
> it would punish industry representatives with up to $250,000 in fines or
> jail time if they knowingly submitted comments with false or fraudulent
> information.

any crime punishable by fine is basically just legal for wealthy companies.
just saying

~~~
perl4ever
Fining a company is different from fining a representative.

People talk so glibly about "chilling effects" \- is it obvious that this
wouldn't have a chilling effect?

